# Gays



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

VOTE BABY!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh my gosh, are you kidding? I am not even going to vote in this one...


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

Wow, so many homophobics on this site...

--Dan


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

They don't bother me, I don't bother them.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you a f*cking joke


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> They don't bother me, I don't bother them.
> [snapback]1035046[/snapback]​


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > They don't bother me, I don't bother them.
> ...


thats how i am. im fine with them, as long as they dont try anything with me. i mean come-on people, they are just another part of society, get over it. and alot of homophobes turn out to be gay later on in life, they are just currently hiding their insecurities. so i will let all of you homophobes ponder that for a while...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

who's being homophobic? this is a thread to express an opinion about the lifestyle that some people choose to live. i dont mind the fact that people are gay, its a part of life, i dont agree with it, but i will support their right to be married only because there is no way that anyone should be discriminated against on the basis that they are gay. what people do on their own time, i dont care about. the fact that gay people can love each other should mean that they can ultimately be married. these politicians see marriage as a religious term, when religion and politics are not equals in this country. marriage is also a legal term, and thats how it should apply. i dont care either way...the only thing i find funny is how pretty much all gay men talk the same. now thats crazy.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

Well, look at the message below the title. And some people are saying they "dont like gays, but they are here". Why!? You dont like someone because they are gay? Thats homophobic.

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

"Gays are the devils minions placed on earth to cause us to hate"

I was told this by one of those baby bible hander outer guys.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> "Gays are the devils minions placed on earth to cause us to hate"
> 
> I was told this by one of those baby bible hander outer guys.
> [snapback]1035078[/snapback]​










Those guys are insane.

--Dan


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Well, look at the message below the title. And some people are saying they "dont like gays, but they are here". Why!? You dont like someone because they are gay? Thats homophobic.
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1035077[/snapback]​


I can understand why people don't like them. Just like someone doesn't like another person with the same views or habits. At least be gratefull there isn't a large number of people saying they hate them.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, look at the message below the title. And some people are saying they "dont like gays, but they are here". Why!? You dont like someone because they are gay? Thats homophobic.
> ...


True, I guess I should just see the good in that.

--Dan


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

im so tired of this gay is good gay is bad BS as far as i see it they are still a person made of flesh and blood just like i am.

so what they may like a member of the same sex, thats their preference, just as some STRAIGHTguys may liek a woman thats 400lbs and some like a woman thats all bones.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> "Gays are the devils minions placed on earth to cause us to hate"
> 
> I was told this by one of those baby bible hander outer guys.
> [snapback]1035078[/snapback]​


religion is bullshit


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow...speachless. you should put a poll booth up in San Fran about this topic


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

grnlemonade said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


Not this one.
for the most part, Im like CK, stay away from them.
As long as they dont approach me, I dont got a problem with them.
I dont like em. But, if they dont bother me thens it alright.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

some I like, some I dont - much like anyone else really.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn I'm glad to see that there are so many accepting people on this site!
I honestly thought when I clicked on this thread that there were gonna be a bunch of people saying hateful things about gays.
I'm proud once again to be part of such a cool bunch of people.









There was a scientific study done awhile back on what is the reason for homosexuality.
The experiment went as follows:

A team of geneticists used fruit flies to determine the origin of sexual attraction.
Being as fruit flies have large chromosomes, it make them easy to work with for this experiment.

*Control group*: _A large number of unaltered flies were put into a container._

*Experimental groups*: _One gene was removed from each male fly in each of the next groups in an attempt to isolate the gene that orients sexual attraction to the opposite gender._

Here's what they found-

*Control group*: _The males chased the females relentlessly in an attempt to mate with them._

*Each experimental group (except one): *_The males chased the females relentlessly in an attempt to mate with them._

*One experimental group*: _The males ingored the females completely and chased each other in an attempt to mate with them._

*Conclusion*: _The scientists were able to isolate the gene that orients sexual attraction to the opposite gender, and determined that when this particular gene is missing, the specimen shows attraction to the same gender._

*Theory*: _Human homosexuality is a product of the absence of a particular gene that dictates the origin of sexual attraction._

Personally, I am as heterosexual as the day is long, but I have several gay friends, and they are some of the coolest people I know.
It amazes me how they don't judge others despite the huge amout of judgement they receive.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > "Gays are the devils minions placed on earth to cause us to hate"
> ...


Wow, that was ignorant.

Religion isnt bullshit. Religious zealots and thier theories are bullshit. They take the bad from each religion and highlight it.

--Dan


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > "Gays are the devils minions placed on earth to cause us to hate"
> ...


i agree.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am indifferent


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What the hell, why all the gay topics? I must've been gone to long.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

a gay man is a girls best friend.







They can sense the good guys from the bad, and some have an extremely good fashion sense... Besides that, they're brutally honest, and act so whack sometimes, they make a bad day turn good.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Thats discrimination against straight men, and a stereotypical comment against gays.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow this is getting out of hand fast.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

WorldBelow07 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > "Gays are the devils minions placed on earth to cause us to hate"
> ...


I sense a new poll


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

this guy in one of my classes last semister said "Racisim dosent bother me I'm white." that about how i feel about homosexualtity.. it dosent bother me im straight..


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Why would anyone care? We all have lifes of our own, they were born that way, its nothing they can control. Its not bad, we should worry abot our selves.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

I think I owe you all a explanation. I personally am not gay, but I do have gay friends. I noticed a high intolerance around here, towards gay people (man or female). I wanted to find out, if I was correct, so instead of writing; Gays, who loves them not







I put it down slightly differently







I'm glad people called me names and worse, becuz it means the human ratio still reigns here. Very funny indeed to see that only a few hated them. That is good I think?

tx all


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Ill never understand why a man would have the hots for another man when theres plenty of good looking females out there.yum yum p,ussy.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

I've said it before and I'll say it again..some of the members on this site need to GROW UP.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Gay people are still human, why hate them because of who they are? I think it takes a strong person to realize who they are and step aside from the norms of society to do whatever makes them happy in life. Reguardless of other peoples opinions. They are just like us (straight people) who only have one life to live, why judge someone for doing that? I guess I just have a higher tolerance for "different people" because I realize that as people we are all different people. Whether your black, white, gay, handicapped, old, homeless whatever...who are you to judge someone else and critize them for their choices (unless it directly obtains to you)? Would you want someone hating you because of something you couldn't control?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Damn I'm glad to see that there are so many accepting people on this site!
> I honestly thought when I clicked on this thread that there were gonna be a bunch of people saying hateful things about gays.
> I'm proud once again to be part of such a cool bunch of people.
> 
> ...


So with that said, that's how it's possible to have a couple give birth to gay babies all of the time? I was just curious, because there is a family not far from me and ALL 6 of their boys are gay, even though the youngest is about 6 years old, I can tell. They have a daughter to but she is only 2 years old, I'll have to see what she turns out to be when she grows up. For my family, I only have 1 straight sibling, all the others are as straight as a rainbow. 
~Taylor~


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again..some of the members on this site need to GROW UP.
> [snapback]1035301[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Damn I'm glad to see that there are so many accepting people on this site!
> I honestly thought when I clicked on this thread that there were gonna be a bunch of people saying hateful things about gays.
> I'm proud once again to be part of such a cool bunch of people.
> 
> ...


Wow....this has about as much relativitey as a statement like "Birds can fly. Humans can fly with airplanes. Humans are birds."

As a former student of biology, what you said blows my mind because it is so rediculous.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> wow this is getting out of hand fast.
> [snapback]1035244[/snapback]​


Out of hand??....

u should read the old thread when elton john got married.
They where a lot of ignorant people on the board then i wonder where they are now?????:rasp:

Everybody lives there own life.
and if u want to be gay or ***** or just straight thats just up to u.
if u want to dance the hula hula on top of the eiffeltower with only a green thong on go ahead!!

its a good thing we are all different people cause to world would be a boring place if we wern't


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

> For my family, I only have 1 straight sibling, all the others are as straight as a rainbow.
> ~Taylor~


HAHA that is priceless!! That is going to go in my sig!!

Anyway, I often make fun of people and call them gay, not thinking since I'm from a smaller town. I do often go to the city though, and when I do I see a lot of gay people. Sure, I'll talk to them, just as if they were normal people. I just ask that they don't come on to me and I'll be fine. I did have a gay guy say I was cute once and I just was more in shock then anything. All of you guys say that you will beat the sh*t out of them, no you won't. I was just in shock.. even though there were girls though and they all were giggling I didn't know what to do except take it..


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Rikimaru said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > wow this is getting out of hand fast.
> ...


Absolutely true, I was utterly shocked when I read that thread, it was discrimination at the mildest and xenophobia at its worst











> Everybody lives there own life.
> and if u want to be gay or ***** or just straight thats just up to u.
> if u want to dance the hula hula on top of the eiffeltower with only a green thong on go ahead!!
> 
> ...


The world would indeed be very boring, becuz we wouldn't even have this discussion, which is a good one IMO


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i dont have a problem with gay people some of my best friends are gay and i live next door to 4 Irish lesbians (good for me!)....its wierd because apparently 90% of women and most every gay man ive ever met thinks im hot and i hate getting hit on by a guy its very unnerving (i cant understand why if you look good people think you are gay)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

This thread keeps getting better.









Missing gene? Then who the hell was the first gay man? Maybe the chinese are right, being gay is psychological disorder.









Damn this is old; so old.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Pilsnah said:


> I think I owe you all a explanation. I personally am not gay, but I do have gay friends. I noticed a high intolerance around here, towards gay people (man or female). I wanted to find out, if I was correct, so instead of writing; Gays, who loves them not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - why don't you make a poll like this about us straight people - I'd like to know how many heterophobic people we have on this site


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Firstly, as in the other thread not so long ago, anyone crossing the line on this and openly bashing people / views / opinions will be dealt with as in the other thread (I believe two people ended up being banned)

And Pilsnah, if you had read the other thread and seen peoples views and opinions why did you start another one other than to just start trouble?



Pilsnah said:


> Absolutely true, I was utterly shocked when I read that thread, it was discrimination at the mildest and xenophobia at its worst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i am ok with a gay guy unless they are just like a girl. with like the lisp and the "oh hunny you are so precious" bull. if god wanted men to like men they would have given us vaginas too!. a butthole is an out hole. not an in hole.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I'm glad to see that there are so many accepting people on this site!
> ...


Is that including you for the "straight as a rainbow" grouping?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont mind them cause i dont know any that i have talked to but i dont like when they give me the eye............. AHHHHHHHHHHH creepy


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...


You are just dieing to know aren't you?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

This thread is screaming discrimination and hate more and more...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


As what Buster Bluth would say, "It seems like you're getting off on being witholding"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


If only I knew who the heck Buster Bluth was.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I'm glad to see that there are so many accepting people on this site!
> ...


I presume you mean: _"Ridiculous"_ and _"Relativity_."(Obviously not much of a spelling student, were you?)









Anyway...
So how far did you go in biology?
Do you seriously fail to see the relativity in this?
Perhaps if you go smoke another one... 
(Why don't you think before you make such an ignorant post.)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> This thread is screaming discrimination and hate more and more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

live and let live, to each his own, who cares , do you , and ill do me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...


Wow, your only argument is to attack my spelling? On the net, I do not really care about my spelling and grammar, especially when I am trying to make a quick statement.

Biology went great. So great that I am working on my doctorate in pharmacy.

As far as biology classes I have taken, Bio 150/150L (Cellular), Bio 220/220L, Anat&Physio I, Zoo 120, Microbiology 202/202L and 350/350L, and Bio 221/221L which is anat/physio II. All of which I got A's in. That's just the biology classes I have taken so far. I have a whole slew of them ahead of me, so I better hope to god I know my stuff.

Oh there is relativity; about as much in the claim I made in my previous post.

I beg you to show me some credible information.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

whatever floats ur boat.......... different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


Beg away you ignorant little man...








And as for your spelling, yes, I feel it is pertinent to the topic, because it shows a complete lack of intelligence. Getting good grades in school has nothing to do with one's mental capabilities.
I barely graduated high school because I viewed it as a waste of time.
However, I proceeded to go on to own 4 businesses (So far...) and am presently making nearly a quarter million a year.

You claim to be in such a hurry when you post.
Are you gonna be in such a hurry when you're spelling the name of some drugs on a bottle of medication?

Grow up and get your head screwed on before you start making such RIDICULOUS posts or before you even consider such a serious career as being a pharmacist.

Now go away little man, for you bother me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...


Still no backing to your insane claim. All you seem to be able to do is argue about the petty things and not the subject at hand.

THIS IS THE INTERNET! I figured I was talking to a complete moron, so I figured I should have spoken in your native tongue, which appears to be "dumb ass". I didn't, and still don't care that I spelt those words wrong, the fact still stands that you are a complete idiot that made one of the single stupidest statements I have ever seen.

EDIT: Also, I find it funny that you say spelling shows a lack of intelligence, yet you say school has nothing to do with ones mental capabilities. THE GRADING SYSTEM IS DESIGNED TO REFLECT YOUR MENTAL CAPABILITIES! Yet you say it has NOTHING to do with it.

Another funny thing, you saying school is a waste of time. This I don't understand. Are you saying we don't need doctors, lawyers, mechanics, etc? When you go to a hospital, do you want a doctor who has gone through zero schooling to work on you?

Another thing, comparing the effort I put forth in my leisure time and that of my professional time is complete bullshit as well.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> They don't bother me, I don't bother them.
> [snapback]1035046[/snapback]​


i think the same way


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Firstly, as in the other thread not so long ago, anyone crossing the line on this and openly bashing people / views / opinions will be dealt with as in the other thread (I believe two people ended up being banned)
> 
> And Pilsnah, if you had read the other thread and seen peoples views and opinions why did you start another one other than to just start trouble?
> 
> [snapback]1035463[/snapback]​


Because discussions IMO don't end with BANS. You said it yourself, let the members decide if this topic is to their liking or not. Who am I to control what can be said or not be said...

*Freedom of speech, freedom of thoughts, it is what seperates us from non-democratic states*

This is your answer CraigStables, now vote :nod:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Pilsnah said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, as in the other thread not so long ago, anyone crossing the line on this and openly bashing people / views / opinions will be dealt with as in the other thread (I believe two people ended up being banned)
> ...


The discussion didnt end in bans, the discussion carried on.

And your right, people are free to say what they want. But their are rules on this forum for a reaosn, and one of those is to not publically bash people on this site, whether due to their race, gender, sexuality, whatever.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I am not going to keep hitting the "Quote" button, it's a waste of space to keep repeating that which has been posted so many times now.
So, I am talking to the little man here. (He knows who he is.)

First of all, I never said that school was a waste of time.
If you review the post you will see that I said: 
_"I viewed it as a waste of time."_
(Key words: "I" and "Time." It was _my_ opinion at the _time_.)
(Please try to pay attention here, it's hard enough trying to have a conversation with you!)

As for backing up my statement, I will review my files and try to come up with the source of my information.
Just for you.
Don't you feel special?









p.s. I don't see the need to get so bent out of shape over this... do try to settle down before you have an aneurysm.









_(edit)_
p.p.s. I will try to find the source, and if I can find it, I will post it.
I will not, however, continue this badgering... I feel as though we both have gotten a bit out of hand over this. 
Furthermore, I believe that just because we don't respect some of each others' views, doesn't mean that we necessarily don't respect the person.
We're kinda like a family here, we congradulate, we encourage, we argue and then we get over it. So I'll try to find the source and then let's end this. No hard feelings.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, I went on the 'net to find my source.
I went to 'Google' and typed in "fruit fly genetic homosexuality" --- the key words what would hopefully lead me to the information that I read quite some time ago.
Quite a bit of stuff came up, many of them pertaining to experiments with fruit flies and homosexuality.
It appears that it has been a more embraced theory than I realized.
It has obviously gotten quite a bit of scientific attention.
There have been many experiments done, I could not find the exact same one I was familiar with.
The one I saw years ago was quite straightforward, these 'Google' finds are a bit more obscure... but at least they give an indication of how seriously the scientific community has taken the theory over the years.
I find that interesting.

Anyway... I didn't post any links here, but a simple typing of the keywords on 'Google' will supply some information.

Have a nice day.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

While there may be scientific proof with fruit flys, until there is PROOF that this applies to humans, I won't beleive it.

Sorry I got mad, I get frustrated when my intellect comes into question.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> While there may be scientific proof with fruit flys, until there is PROOF that this applies to humans, I won't beleive it.
> 
> Sorry I got mad, I get frustrated when my intellect comes into question.
> [snapback]1036148[/snapback]​


Yeah, and I acted like an asshole. Sorry.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Who cares what people like? If its them, its them. How are they affecting you? Are you scared


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Not really a fan of homosexuality... But as long as their dick isnt in my ass, I dont really care about what they do


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> The discussion didnt end in bans, the discussion carried on.
> 
> And your right, people are free to say what they want. But their are rules on this forum for a reaosn, and one of those is to not publically bash people on this site, whether due to their race, gender, sexuality, whatever.
> [snapback]1036028[/snapback]​


Let's stop derailing this topic. I don't see anyone bashing each other here, except over spelling


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Not really a fan of homosexuality... But as long as their dick isnt in my ass, I dont really care about what they do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a gay hairdresser... No body else can cut my hair right! I dont have a problem with them. They are people too, and are entitled to the same rights as straight people!








haters!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Gay hair dresser, classic.









I cut my own hair. I buzz that sh*t short.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

gay people dont bother me but metrosexuals do 
does that count


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

NegativeCamber said:


> I have a gay hairdresser... No body else can cut my hair right! I dont have a problem with them. They are people too, and are entitled to the same rights as straight people!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oldest sibling (brother) graduated in Florida for cosmetology. He was always the number 1 student in his class as far as talent and grades. Kinda funny a gay guy beat a bunch of girls in cosmetology don't ya think? He does hair down there in a salon and makes big bucks. He knows his sh*t too, and I love his friends down there, and the other guys that he works with. I only get to see him about 2 times a year, but out of all my siblings I am the closest to him and a spinning image of him. My mom says that I am living his life all over again from when he was growing up. 
~Taylor~


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> NegativeCamber said:
> 
> 
> > I have a gay hairdresser... No body else can cut my hair right! I dont have a problem with them. They are people too, and are entitled to the same rights as straight people!
> ...


Why is that funny ?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > NegativeCamber said:
> ...


Because girls are usually the ones that go into cosmetology and not guys. I live in a tiny town, so I would be amazed to ever see a gay guy here, let alone a gay hairdresser....


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

what kinda crazy sh*t is this?


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm indifferent, just like I am indifferent to other people's belief, race, colour, educational level, job, car, family etc. 
The only thing I'm interested in is if I like the particular person, sometimes that person is a black female, other times it could be a white homosexual, a Hindu or an Asian carwasher.








Ciao


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Would it be safe to say that most of the comments posted here that I, (and I would imagine many others), found irrational, were made by members that are younger and/or live in smaller towns?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

<---look at him dance!

Well, atleast I know there are 15 (as of right now, while I type this) ignorant fucks on P-Fury.

--Dan


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Make that 16, I hate poofs.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:



> <---look at him dance!
> 
> Well, atleast I know there are 15 (as of right now, while I type this) ignorant fucks on P-Fury.
> 
> ...





celticwarrior said:


> Make that 16, I hate poofs.
> [snapback]1037209[/snapback]​


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> Make that 16, I hate poofs.
> [snapback]1037209[/snapback]​


just watch how far you take this as the last thread like this ended up in a number of members being banned.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, I'm gay and I don't really care who knows about it. My dad's in the military and I grew up on a military base, which was a small community of about 700 families, so that left me with a lot of issues. But I got over it. No one knows the emotional rollercoaster, the levels of self-loathing and all the mental stuff I went through growing up. It was hard. And if you want to hate me for something that I personally cannot help, then go for it. Be a biggot. Doesn't bother me any. That's your personal baggage and I won't let it affect me.

Life's too short. You only live once. And I refuse to live my life for other people.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Make that 16, I hate poofs.
> ...


Ban me. I joined a piranha forum not a 'We love freaks of nature' forum.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Well, I'm gay and I don't really care who knows about it. My dad's in the military and I grew up on a military base, which was a small community of about 700 families, so that left me with a lot of issues. But I got over it. No one knows the emotional rollercoaster, the levels of self-loathing and all the mental stuff I went through growing up. It was hard. And if you want to hate me for something that I personally cannot help, then go for it. Be a biggot. Doesn't bother me any. That's your personal baggage and I won't let it affect me.
> 
> Life's too short. You only live once. And I refuse to live my life for other people.
> [snapback]1037369[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I personally dont give a crap if a person is gay or not. Come on now people, at this day in age, if you cant learn to accept a person just because he/she has a different sexual preference, than maybe you should stop and take a long hard look at yourself because quite frankly, you're the one with the problem. With that being said, hell, I wish there were more gay guys. More gay guys = less competition for girls = more girls for me


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Kain said:


> I personally dont give a crap if a person is gay or not. Come on now people, at this day in age, if you cant learn to accept a person just because he/she has a different sexual preference, than maybe you should stop and take a long hard look at yourself because quite frankly, you're the one with the problem. With that being said, hell, I wish there were more gay guys. More gay guys = less competition for girls = more girls for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your forgetting there are two sides to this,

more gay girls = less girls for guys = more compition for you

in the end it all evens out.. unless your in an area with lots fo gay guys and not alot of gay chicks, then you might have less compitition.

Except that girls will be friends with the gay guys so they will get advice from them which might prevent you from getting girls even more..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > I personally dont give a crap if a person is gay or not. Come on now people, at this day in age, if you cant learn to accept a person just because he/she has a different sexual preference, than maybe you should stop and take a long hard look at yourself because quite frankly, you're the one with the problem. With that being said, hell, I wish there were more gay guys. More gay guys = less competition for girls = more girls for me
> ...


no no no, I stated "I wish there were more gay GUYS" specifically. There's a reason I left out more gay girls







Besides, im a nice guy. No need to worry about them girls being friends with gay guys. If anything, Id befriend those gay guys too....easier to get access to the girls through a buddy


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Kain said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Kain said:
> ...


yeah one of my friends in HS is gey, he was in hte closet in HS though, but he moved to LA, then one of our other friends moved out there after college so they hang out some times and he says everytime they hang out hes with tons of really hot chicks, so being friends with gay guys has its bennies, plus gay guys are kind of like chicks in that they want to hook up there friends with dates..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...










Heck yea! have you ever went to hang out with him down in LA? You should definately be visiting him more often lol.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


You'll probably get your wish.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Kain said:


> Heck yea! have you ever went to hang out with him down in LA? You should definately be visiting him more often lol.
> [snapback]1037680[/snapback]​


i live on the east coast so i havent seen him in years but my friend that lives out there hangs out with him once and a while, i guess the gay guy that i went to HS with is with some supr loaded rich guy, so they go out and his b/f hooks it up with limos and all kinds of crazy private parties with tons of chicks and gay dudes, i still think it would be kind of wierd because if you hanging out with a bunch of gay guys girls might assume your gay too and it might make for an uncomfortable situation to be like o im not gay i just hang out with a bunch of gay guys..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> <---look at him dance!
> 
> Well, atleast I know there are 15 (as of right now, while I type this) ignorant fucks on P-Fury.
> 
> ...





celticwarrior said:


> Make that 16, I hate poofs.
> [snapback]1037209[/snapback]​










dam i pissed my self


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> They don't bother me, I don't bother them.
> [snapback]1035046[/snapback]​


my stance as well :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Well, I'm gay and I don't really care who knows about it. My dad's in the military and I grew up on a military base, which was a small community of about 700 families, so that left me with a lot of issues. But I got over it. No one knows the emotional rollercoaster, the levels of self-loathing and all the mental stuff I went through growing up. It was hard. And if you want to hate me for something that I personally cannot help, then go for it. Be a biggot. Doesn't bother me any. That's your personal baggage and I won't let it affect me.
> 
> Life's too short. You only live once. And I refuse to live my life for other people.
> [snapback]1037369[/snapback]​


Well, if he's out, then me too. I'm sure that it's no shocker for some of you. I've never denied it, but I've never said it either. Crazyklown has been hackling me for this moment, I hope that he's happy. So, I guess that I'll see you around.








~Taylor~

BTW, nobody else knows. Well, my family knows, just because of all their experience with my other brothers, but I'm still WAY too young to tell them. Everybody at school knows, but ofcourse I never flat out admit it, and they treat me with respect. I'm pleasingly surprised for being in such a tiny town, and hearing about my brother's past from the same school. I guess that it's just a different age now days.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted indifferent because i dont really care or mind for thaty matter.
gay,straight or whatever makes no difference to me.
dixon


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm gay and I don't really care who knows about it. My dad's in the military and I grew up on a military base, which was a small community of about 700 families, so that left me with a lot of issues. But I got over it. No one knows the emotional rollercoaster, the levels of self-loathing and all the mental stuff I went through growing up. It was hard. And if you want to hate me for something that I personally cannot help, then go for it. Be a biggot. Doesn't bother me any. That's your personal baggage and I won't let it affect me.
> ...


I didn't heckle sh*t. I was just asking, it's all up to you, man. I didn't mean to come off like I was hounding you or somethin.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Mettle said:
> ...


I know, maybe hackling wasn't the right word. You certainly didn't hound me, you just asked me a few times when I was in chat and via PM, but the point is, is that you were the only one and that you were really curious.








~Taylor~


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i havnt got a clue what the top 2 choices mean but i voted indifferent as im not against gays at all so the bottom 2 are out of the question. (i dont like saying 'them' as its kind of wrong to seperate gays out from straight people) If a person decides to like people of their own gender then thats up to them and they have every right to. Thats why we live in a democratic world where people are aload choices

By the way, if someone is going to refer to a gay person what do you prefer is said? 'gay' or 'homosexual'? I ask this as my old teacher said he prefered people describe him as black and not coloured as thats more offensive.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

Put it this way if I'm in a room with GAYS and I drop my wallet...
I'm kicking it out of the room b4 I pick it up.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pbass said:


> Put it this way if I'm in a room with GAYS and I drop my wallet...
> I'm kicking it out of the room b4 I pick it up.
> [snapback]1037802[/snapback]​


You are a ass for saying that. You think that gay guys are just trying to f any stright man they can. Or that they are always checking men out. sh*t man, we (men) are always checking out women that look good. If a gay man checks me out, then I feel flattered about it. No biggie man, it's not like they are f&cking you by looking at you.

*Grow up people*


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

If a **** checks me out I get chills down my spine, chills of dread forboding about what he's thinking.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Mods please close this thread. Some people just dont understand that their will always be people with different views on life. This post reminds me of the movie, "Crash", like how a lot of people have sometype of prejudices towards other people.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pbass said:


> If a **** checks me out I get chills down my spine, chills of dread forboding about what he's thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you think that women dont feel the same way, when you check them out?


----------



## Stealth (May 23, 2005)

I don't like them, but I don't hate them. I think it's wrong and sinful to be gay.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

No they love it, I can tell
Ur just jealous cos ur a mingin git and they tell u to f*ck off.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Pbass said:


> Put it this way if I'm in a room with GAYS and I drop my wallet...
> I'm kicking it out of the room b4 I pick it up.
> [snapback]1037802[/snapback]​










Dude your too funny,I can just imagine you doing that and all the strange looks you'd get.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

Or is it that ur a **** and u knw u'll never have me and ur upset and getin all tetchy?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Pbass said:
> 
> 
> > If a **** checks me out I get chills down my spine, chills of dread forboding about what he's thinking.
> ...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

This is getting far out of hand. I think that this is the end of this thread, because everybody is getting immature.
Mods please:


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd lock ur ring,by the sound of some of the posts here theres alot of **** boys about


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pbass said:


> Or is it that ur a **** and u knw u'll never have me and ur upset and getin all tetchy?
> [snapback]1037830[/snapback]​


So simply because I disargee with you, I'm a ****... I can see you must have a small outlook towards life.

edit: I'm not gay but I believe everyone has the right to live a happy life without fear of being put aside or treated differently by people who may disagree with them.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Pbass said:


> I'd lock ur ring,by the sound of some of the posts here theres alot of **** boys about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy is clearly violating member's rights. Any punishment Mods? I think a few days away would be nice...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pbass said:


> mingin git
> [snapback]1037826[/snapback]​


Are you British? I find there to be a lot of homophobes in the UK... And also a lot of queers. Found that out when I was traveling over there, heh.



sadboy1981 said:


> Pbass said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it that ur a **** and u knw u'll never have me and ur upset and getin all tetchy?
> ...


I think he's probably compensating for a lot of things that are small. But who knows?


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't check women out, they check me out


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Pbass said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it that ur a **** and u knw u'll never have me and ur upset and getin all tetchy?
> ...


No way!! Who would have guessed? I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pbass said:


> I don't check women out, they check me out
> [snapback]1037844[/snapback]​


Prove it. Post a pic.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pbass said:


> I don't check women out, they check me out
> [snapback]1037844[/snapback]​


sure buddy... Just for saying that, I can tell you full of BS.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

Here you go, they love me
Me at engagement last year

I have women pen pals too


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm gettin released soon from Braodmoor.
The doctors said I'm normal now, well thast what the voices say
Stab stab stab away


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


You show respect whether you like to or not, or you wont be a part of this site. Grow up.


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

hi i'm an idiot..


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Threads like this are entertaining as always.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here ya go, i'll add this in....









http://azeral.homestead.com/files/Piranha/eddie.wav


----------



## Pbass (Feb 23, 2005)

No wonder all u yanks seem gay
Your chicks are either pumped up silicone titted sKanks or supersized lumps of lard.

By the way I'm aiming this at the cunts who can't see I'm only joking.

Peace ******


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Pbass said:


> No wonder all u yanks seem gay
> Your chicks are either pumped up silicone titted sKanks or supersized lumps of lard.
> 
> By the way I'm aiming this at the cunts who can't see I'm only joking.
> ...


Hey Pbass let me guess.... you're 10 years old? Isn't it bedtime?, your mom and dad wanna use the comp to.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

pbass is obviously gay...its ok, you can come out, there is support here. you dont check girls out...thats hint #1, the fact that girls check you out is irrelevent, because how many fat, unfit, ugly gay guys have you seen? i can name none. every girl on earth doesnt know you're gay, so they're going to check you out regardless. hint #2 is your distasteful homophobia. i mean, you can say you disagree all you want, but when you assert your comments in a manner which is offensive(and knowingly offensive) all you are doing is gaining comfort for yourself because you tell yourself that you're not gay, when in-fact you are...

not only that, but that wallet thing was about the single most ignorant thing i've ever seen typed on any forum anywhere. if you drop your wallet in a room full of women, are you going to pick it up because you think they're going to give you a rim job when you bend over? get over yourself. i hope you get your ass kicked because you mouth of to a tough gay guy.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> pbass is obviously gay...its ok, you can come out, there is support here. you dont check girls out...thats hint #1, the fact that girls check you out is irrelevent, because how many fat, unfit, ugly gay guys have you seen? i can name none. every girl on earth doesnt know you're gay, so they're going to check you out regardless. hint #2 is your distasteful homophobia. i mean, you can say you disagree all you want, but when you assert your comments in a manner which is offensive(and knowingly offensive) all you are doing is gaining comfort for yourself because you tell yourself that you're not gay, when in-fact you are...
> 
> not only that, but that wallet thing was about the single most ignorant thing i've ever seen typed on any forum anywhere. if you drop your wallet in a room full of women, are you going to pick it up because you think they're going to give you a rim job when you bend over? get over yourself. i hope you get your ass kicked because you mouth of to a tough gay guy.
> 
> ...


your my hero


















lol, nicely said


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Pbass this is for you.









View attachment 62497


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Azeral said:


> Pbass this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Azeral said:


> Pbass this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always priceless


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Pbass said:


> Respect this ****
> 
> U and Craig should become BUM buddies
> [snapback]1037871[/snapback]​


You came, you left, whocares







Man I bet you must have had a shelter life. I bet you dad beat your mom. I bet you think it's okay to hit women and that people who are different from you, shouldnt be allowed in the same room with you. Good thing that you respent .000000001% of the world.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Great, let's all feed the troll !!

This is turned out to be a decent thread, let's not let a troll ruin it


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't like it but they have the right to do what they want just like everyone else, it's fine by me as long as they don't try to hit on me or something like that.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Any of you guys ever been hit on by a gay person? I was once back when I was 19. I was a bit stunned that a grow man told me I looked hot. I guess he saw that I was shocked, so he said sorry. I was'ent mad, a bit flattered and shocked at the same time.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Great, let's all feed the troll !!
> 
> This is turned out to be a decent thread, let's not let a troll ruin it
> [snapback]1037993[/snapback]​


i have to agree. at first i was skeptical as to this thread working and i thought it would eventually be closed, but it just so happens pretty much everyone on here is accepting to other people lifestyles and not being ass's, so let this thread stay open. its quite interesting seeing peoples input.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

being gay is an abomination to the Lord. God made adam and eve not adam and steve....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok, im going to follow the logic of that. god made the heavens, the earth, and everything else. the earth is exactly so many miles from the sun, which god made, god did this on purpose, so that the earth could sustain human life, god also created human life. therefore, god is the IT programmer who wrote the code for everybody's life, if he didnt, then who did? sure, he made it possible for people to learn, but everything we learn is a creation of god. now, do you disagree with gods decisions? you dont like the fact that god plays the #1 role in the creation of gays? maybe you are anti-christ, in which case, you shouldnt be speaking in the lords defense...just a thought.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Any of you guys ever been hit on by a gay person? I was once back when I was 19. I was a bit stunned that a grow man told me I looked hot. I guess he saw that I was shocked, so he said sorry. I was'ent mad, a bit flattered and shocked at the same time.
> [snapback]1038003[/snapback]​


So are you really gay like you said you were earlier or not?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> *Any of you guys ever been hit on by a gay person?* I was once back when I was 19. I was a bit stunned that a grow man told me I looked hot. I guess he saw that I was shocked, so he said sorry. I was'ent mad, a bit flattered and shocked at the same time.
> [snapback]1038003[/snapback]​


I have, and ever since then, ive been the way I am of them.
I was at Mcdonalds, getting a cheeseburger, vcause I was Drunk and hungry, and this gay guy approached me and said He think is Look ''Cute''. When they gave me my Burger, I threw it in his face, called him a f*cking







, and walked off. SInce then,. I havent Eaten Mickey D's
I didnt mind em untill that one incident.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

sadboy1981 said:


> Pbass said:
> 
> 
> > Or is it that ur a **** and u knw u'll never have me and ur upset and getin all tetchy?
> ...


here taylor, he edited his post, probably after you read it.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

grnlemonade said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Pbass said:
> ...


Thanks. I didn't think he was. I was really shocked when he said he was.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > *Any of you guys ever been hit on by a gay person?* I was once back when I was 19. I was a bit stunned that a grow man told me I looked hot. I guess he saw that I was shocked, so he said sorry. I was'ent mad, a bit flattered and shocked at the same time.
> ...


You threw it in his face? That's harsh... Were they pi**ed then? I know I would, but then again I wouldn't be stupid enough to hit on a drunk straight guy. That's death wating to happen.








~Taylor~


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


I dont know. I walked the hell out of there. I was pissed off when I got in my Taurus, cause I didnt have a damn burger cause of that poofter. However, I went home and ate Bacon Bits and drank some more beer.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Great that you just admitted to drinking and driving.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> ok, im going to follow the logic of that. god made the heavens, the earth, and everything else. the earth is exactly so many miles from the sun, which god made, god did this on purpose, so that the earth could sustain human life, god also created human life. therefore, god is the IT programmer who wrote the code for everybody's life, if he didnt, then who did? sure, he made it possible for people to learn, but everything we learn is a creation of god. now, do you disagree with gods decisions? you dont like the fact that god plays the #1 role in the creation of gays? maybe you are anti-christ, in which case, you shouldnt be speaking in the lords defense...just a thought.
> [snapback]1038032[/snapback]​


god gives us a choice to do good or evil.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Oh sh*t not the god card, jesus fockin' christ not the god damn god card.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lets not make this a religeous war, seriously, those last for maaad long.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

OK heres my .02

I am a live and let live kinda person... Especially what people do in private... Whatever people choose to do with thier genitals is thier buissiness!!

I don't hate gay people, or think it's evil, but to me it is strange!! I couldn't imagine being turned on by a guy, or a guy that doesn't get hot over a chick. It just doesn't make sense to me, but like I said... live and let live


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


you sir,are truely a king.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Yes, drinking and driving is so cool.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Any of you guys ever been hit on by a gay person? I was once back when I was 19. I was a bit stunned that a grow man told me I looked hot. I guess he saw that I was shocked, so he said sorry. I was'ent mad, a bit flattered and shocked at the same time.
> ...


Were did you get that from? I think you may have misunderstood one of my post. I'm not gay







I just believe people should have the right to be happy.

edit: I see that you already posted saying I'm not gay.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Pbass said:
> 
> 
> > If a **** checks me out I get chills down my spine, chills of dread forboding about what he's thinking.
> ...


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


So wait, are you gay??

Im confused







cause you kinda sound like you are, no offense of course


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

And yes, it is ridiculous how this thread has gone on like this.
Gay or straight, it doesn't matter.
We're all equal.
I am as straight as you can get, but love have several gay friends... they are the coolest people I know, I feel more comfortable around them than I do anybody else.
I know they're not judging me, are above all that sh*t.

Anybody that has something against people that are gay are simply ignorant, that's all.
Period. It's not an opinion, it's a fact.
Let's move on now, shall we?


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


He's a Texan, they don't get drunk but they sure do try.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> I have, and ever since then, ive been the way I am of them.
> I was at Mcdonalds, getting a cheeseburger, vcause I was Drunk and hungry, and this gay guy approached me and said He think is Look ''Cute''. When they gave me my Burger, I threw it in his face, called him a f*cking
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... let me get this straight. A guy came on to you and instead of saying "No thank you, I'm straight." You called him a name then threw your burger in his face?

Now you won't eat McDonalds and it's that guys fault you lost your burger? I think you just dropped to the bottom of the respect ladder for many here.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


Yea, its not the first time i Admitted it and im sure it wont be the last...Sue me.



Mettle said:


> freakgasolinefightaccident said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Dont be mad Cause i drive better drunk than you do sober.



johndeere said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...










Watch it man, we got the good Dark beer, Shinerboch :rasp:


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I work in NYC and have been in NYC between work and school for a LONG TIME. I have been "checked out" and occasionally hit on by gay guys a few times over the years and it doesn't really bother me. I look at women ALL THE TIME (subtly, I'm not an asshole like most are) and gay guys naturally look at dudes so whatever... The few times a guy said something to me I just told them "sorry but I'm..." and they ususually follow with an appology themselves.

One time I was having a really bad day and said something pretty bad to a dude I saw checking me out. That was the only time I ever acted like an asshole to a gay dude.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> Any of you guys ever been hit on by a gay person? I was once back when I was 19. I was a bit stunned that a grow man told me I looked hot. I guess he saw that I was shocked, so he said sorry. I was'ent mad, a bit flattered and shocked at the same time.
> [snapback]1038003[/snapback]​


I'm a bartender so I get hit on by gay guys quite often. Even been hit on by couples of gay women. Doesn't bother me, unless they left the bar and flatten my tires. I can't believe this is such a touchy subject for some. I'm guessing they (people that fear gays) are either really young (too immature to respect another) or old (set in the old ways). What if your hurt really bad one day and some gay guys saves your life...would you still hate him because he was gay? Get over it.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

It's quite obvious there are a lot of people on this forum with this curable disease.................................. I'll get my gun.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

I have no hate for gays, i only hate what they do.
but i definatley hate them when they try to go shoving it up in ones face


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

celticwarrior said:


> It's quite obvious there are a lot of people on this forum with this curable disease.................................. I'll get my gun.
> [snapback]1038340[/snapback]​


WTF, are you serious?


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I think what people do is not allways something I have a say in. so why waste my time not likeing people becuase of something that might not be able to change. I know a few gays and think they're great guys. they would never try to get with me because I am not gay. I donno what people have against them.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

my football (soccer) team played against the gay club world and european champions from 2003/2004 last night. believe it or not two people would not play just because the other team were homosexuals. 
we needed to win the game to finish runners up in our league so the rest of the team werent happy that two guys didnt want to play.

who cares if someones gay? if you are happy with your sexuality and know which sex you attracted to then it shouldnt bother you. seems to me that alot of men seem to think gay men want to have sex with them. the rules of attraction will still apply no matter what sex you are, just because some guy is gay and you are a male wont mean the gay guy will want to have sex with you! 
as far as im concerned there are so many different religions, sexualitys, tastes etc etc you should just live and let live. just because someone is different to you doesnt make it wrong.

sorry, that was just my bit.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

So many children on these boards


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

> It's quite obvious there are a lot of people on this forum with this curable disease.................................. I'll get my gun.


you're a f*cking idiot and should be banned from ever writing anything again.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> > It's quite obvious there are a lot of people on this forum with this curable disease.................................. I'll get my gun.
> 
> 
> you're a f*cking idiot and should be banned from ever writing anything again.
> ...


Go stick a gerbil up your arse.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh yeah...shake that ass


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

celticwarrior said:


> It's quite obvious there are a lot of people on this forum with this curable disease.................................. I'll get my gun.
> [snapback]1038340[/snapback]​


You are such a child with a brain the size of walnut


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > It's quite obvious there are a lot of people on this forum with this curable disease.................................. I'll get my gun.
> ...


Who's Brian???


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

at least you're not american, thank god. now the most ignorant person on earth award belongs to a euro. VICTORY!!!! actually, im sure that some of those crazy ******** could beat this fool out, but until they voice their opinion, my conclusion is with celticassclown.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Why don't you take your degenerate filth to another forum instead of trying to pick up young kids here or is it the fact that youngster's come to these boards that's giving you the kick. Isn't trying to abuse me about being European a racist remark? So not only are a poofta but a racist one too.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

people get so freakin up tight on this forum sometimes, just chill out, he thinks hes being funny, he wants to get a reaction out of people, just ignore him..

as for the line about pbass kicking his wallet out of the room, yeah it was showing his stupid homophobia but its pretty damn funny, who cares if hes a stupid homophobe thats his problem.. laugh a little quit being so godamned up tight..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

celticwarrior said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior said:
> ...


Dam I'm the jackass


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its not going to happen nismo...









BTW, im not gay, just for reference celtic


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> its not going to happen nismo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your not part of the solution your part of the problem.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, what problem? what solution?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> r1dermon said:
> 
> 
> > its not going to happen nismo...
> ...


there is no problem or solution here, people are gay, they have been since the days of the romans and greeks and will continue to be for the rest of our lives. whats the big deal?

just point and laugh if you dont like them, eventually youll laugh at the little fruit cake that has a huge jacked weight lifter ex con gay b/f that will pummle you


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

exactly...believe it or not, gay guys can get jacked too.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Only difference is they had the right idea on how to deal with them in Roman/Greek times. What does "pummle" mean?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Only difference is they had the right idea on how to deal with them in Roman/Greek times. What does "pummle" mean?
> [snapback]1038711[/snapback]​


sorry pummel..

what was the right way to deal with them exactly?
there leaders had little boys they would bang, they had bath houses that where pretty much gay parties, there "dealing with them" was if you cant beat em join em..


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

The right way to deal with them was to throw them to the lions or better still crucify them. Ah the good old days.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> The right way to deal with them was to throw them to the lions or better still crucify them. Ah the good old days.
> [snapback]1038728[/snapback]​


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm not trying to be funny. I'm all for throwing them to the lions, It's a well known fact that lions like "minced" meat.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

*Celticwarrior. *This is your one warning to cease your posting.

You are free to present your opinion in a respectful manner. You have not been doing this. Please refrain from any future postings in this thread.

One more post in this thread will garner you a one way ticket away from this site.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

finally. thank you xenon.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Xenon said:


> *Celticwarrior. *This is your one warning to cease your posting.
> 
> You are free to present your opinion in a respectful manner. You have not been doing this. Please refrain from any future postings in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

HA HA celtic warrior


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> HA HA celtic warrior
> [snapback]1038820[/snapback]​


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> HA HA celtic warrior
> [snapback]1038820[/snapback]​


Asking him to stop posting did not give you authorization to antagonize him.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Asking him to stop posting did not give you authorization to antagonize him.
> [snapback]1038842[/snapback]​


sorry lord xenon i just thought it was funny, im done..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Asking him to stop posting did not give you authorization to antagonize him.
> ...


Dont play the "xenon thinks hes high and mighty" card. Its old and played out.

It has something to do with respecting other members... What you were doing was the equivalent of kicking someone when they were down. Not cool at all.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

These threads always have trainwreck written all over them.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Dont play the "xenon thinks hes high and mighty" card. Its old and played out.
> 
> It has something to do with respecting other members... What you were doing was the equivalent of kicking someone when they were down. Not cool at all.
> [snapback]1038887[/snapback]​


ive never said anything about you being high and mighty your giving your self that title now (complex maybe?)

i said it as a respect to you since this is your site and you make the calls, i admited that i took a final cheap jab and as i said i was done. id appreciate it if you did asume that i was adressing you in any sarcastic manner.. i backed off out of respect for your request so i would perfer that you didnt jump on me for that..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nismo driver said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Asking him to stop posting did not give you authorization to antagonize him.
> ...





nismo driver said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Dont play the "xenon thinks hes high and mighty" card. Its old and played out.
> ...


Seems pretty straightfoward to me.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm suspicious of people's motives to promote homosexuality on forums where children are present. I couldn't give a blind f*ck about being banned from a forum that promotes degenerate filth.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

TormenT said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Im still confused


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> I'm suspicious of people's motives to promote homosexuality on forums where children are present. I couldn't give a blind f*ck about being banned from a forum that promotes degenerate filth.
> [snapback]1038917[/snapback]​


Wow this thread is 100% fcuked up


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> I'm suspicious of people's motives to promote homosexuality on forums where children are present. I couldn't give a blind f*ck about being banned from a forum that promotes degenerate filth.
> [snapback]1038917[/snapback]​


It doesnt matter if children are on the site or not. Homosexuality isnt exactly a crime. And i seriously doubt that a kids going to see someone say they dont mind gays and think to themselves 'hmmm well if he doesnt mind, il go out and be a gay' anyway


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Too bad a thread like this has to turn mods into babysitters. Some people can't handle a good debate without getting all bent out of shape.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

seriously, this thread has sunk like the titanic.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> I'm suspicious of people's motives to promote homosexuality on forums where children are present. I couldn't give a blind f*ck about being banned from a forum that promotes degenerate filth.
> [snapback]1038917[/snapback]​


It doesnt matter if children are on the site or not. Homosexuality isnt exactly a crime. And i seriously doubt that a kids going to see someone say they dont mind gays and think to themselves 'hmmm well if he doesnt mind, il go out and be a gay' anyway
[snapback]1038922[/snapback]​[/quote]

its not even like anyone is "promoting" it, some kid isnt going to read this and be like oh being gay is cool im going to be gay now, your either attracted to the same sex or your not..


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Celticwarrior sounds like he's worried about being recruited by the gays.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

celticwarrior said:


> I'm suspicious of people's motives to promote homosexuality on forums where children are present. I couldn't give a blind f*ck about being banned from a forum that promotes degenerate filth.
> [snapback]1038917[/snapback]​












10 bucks says one week later I get an email.... "Please let me back on! PLEASE!"


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what's so wrong about a person being gay? Nothing! I have a 3 year old boy and I am not worried about him seeing a man kiss another man. If he ask me why they did that, I will tell him the truth. Homosexuality has been around since history was first record. Do I argee with homosexuality no but I respect people's right to live life as they please. People are still people, does it matter what a pair of adults do in there bedroom, I think not. If a person is stright then that's fine and if a person is gay then that's fine also. No one has the RIGHT to judge another person. homosexuality is the same as being treated differently because of a persons skin color. Years back, people were treated unfairly or killed because they were the wrong skin color in this country. Blacks, browns, or any race other then white used to be cast down and killed. That has changed as people learned that the color of your skin does not matter. So, why is it that a lot of people FEAR homosexuality?


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Nope, i'm worried that deviant freaks are using a fish forum to promote their perverted ways and to contact children. But thanks for your input or shall we call it "band wagon jumping".


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Xenon said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm suspicious of people's motives to promote homosexuality on forums where children are present. I couldn't give a blind f*ck about being banned from a forum that promotes degenerate filth.
> ...


Bet you everything you own i f*cking don't.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> what's so wrong about a person being gay? Nothing! I have a 3 year old boy and I am not worried about him seeing a man kiss another man. [snapback]1038945[/snapback]​


People like you shouldn't have children.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

celticwarrior said:


> Nope, i'm worried that deviant freaks are using a fish forum to promote their perverted ways and to contact children. But thanks for your input or shall we call it "band wagon jumping".
> [snapback]1038946[/snapback]​


You are the freak here... What's hidding in your closet?


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, i'm worried that deviant freaks are using a fish forum to promote their perverted ways and to contact children. But thanks for your input or shall we call it "band wagon jumping".
> ...


It's spelt "Hiding" and more people have voted against than for.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

celticwarrior said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > what's so wrong about a person being gay? Nothing! I have a 3 year old boy and I am not worried about him seeing a man kiss another man. [snapback]1038945[/snapback]​
> ...


People like me... Let me count to TEN, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.... Okay that's better... My child has everthing he needs and is loved by me. I have been there next to him since day 1. I will always be there for him no matter what he does and I will always love him. So people like me... I think not. PEOPLE LIKE YOU TEACH HATE TOWARDS OTHERS BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE DIFFERENT!


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Your just a liberal minded arsehole because of people like you and your political correctness crap children suffer the world over at the hands of pedophiles and other scum.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> more people have voted against than for.
> [snapback]1038952[/snapback]​


well actually most people have voted that they either dont care, or in some way accept them, only one option there is really against gays and very few people have voted there, so next time you go to your clan metting you can tell the good ole boys that the guys from p-fury dont support your cause of hatered and bashing


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

celticwarrior said:


> Nope, i'm worried that deviant freaks are using a fish forum to promote their perverted ways and to contact children. But thanks for your input or shall we call it "band wagon jumping".
> [snapback]1038946[/snapback]​


L
O
L

You take yourself way too seriously dude.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Do the math again.75 to 71


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

some people are just so narrow sighted. BTW I'm not from the left nor the right. I am a free thinker!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

celticwarrior I'm done with you and you got my PM!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Do the math again.75 to 71
> [snapback]1038963[/snapback]​


"dont like'em them but there here"

is a form of acceptance, just like i dont like you but your here, i accept the fact that your a member here, and dont agree with your opinions but i dont hate you, you just need some help, too much anger..

do you even know any gay people? does it even effect your daily life if there are gays?


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Xenon said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, i'm worried that deviant freaks are using a fish forum to promote their perverted ways and to contact children. But thanks for your input or shall we call it "band wagon jumping".
> ...


The papers are full of examples of deviants using forums like this to wean children. You've just got a member saying he doesn't see anything wrong in letting a child of 3 watch homosexuals kissing!!! You think thats normal? No bloody wonder Jackson got away with it for so long. You say i'm taking it too serious when I think your taking it too lenient .


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


dude therte is a huge differnce between jackson being a kid toucher and kids seeing gays together.. maybe if you saw gays when you where a kid you would be so full of fear and hate.. i blame your parents for your issues, they probably taught you that its wrong and to hate them, its ok its not your fault..


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It sad to know that people still think like this


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> celticwarrior I'm done with you and you got my PM!
> [snapback]1038966[/snapback]​


Don't pm me threat's you moron.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> dude therte is a huge differnce between jackson being a kid toucher and kids seeing gays together.. maybe if you saw gays when you where a kid you would be so full of fear and hate.. *i blame your parents for your issues, they probably taught you that its wrong and to hate them*, its ok its not your fault..
> [snapback]1038975[/snapback]​


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > celticwarrior I'm done with you and you got my PM!
> ...


actaully your the moron here.. its not the 50's anymore, get over it..

im sure you wouldnt have a problem if two chicks started making out in front of you?
hypocrit


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yet another example of one dumbass ruining the thread for everyone else.


----------

